# The Gate 2008 Fall Schedule



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Here is our schedule for the 2008 Fall season. Please visit our website www.clevelandcarpetracing.com for more information. We will be adding a lot to the website this summer so stay tuned. Our email is: [email protected]


Sept 
6 test and tune day
13 points race
17 How To Clinic
27 points race

Oct 
11 points race
13 How to Clinic
24-26 Halloween race no points

Nov 5 
8 points race
19 How to Clinic
24-25 open for practice 10am-8pm

Dec 
20 Points race and awards presentation


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Chicky03 >> Good to hear!! What is the new mini track?


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

BudBartos said:


> Chicky03 >> Good to hear!! What is the new mini track?


We were able to get some new carpet so we decided to make a mini track. It is where you guys used to pit. Now everyone pits together on the stairs side. We will have a loop on the mini track also so we can run races on both tracks the same day. It will work something like, heat 1 is 1/12 on the big track and heat 2 would be 1/18 scale on the small track, back to the big track for heat 3 TC etc.

We want to try and get the guys who have mini vehicles but dont know where to race them. BRP's welcome also of course.

Hope to see you there!!

Paul


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool Maybe We can run several points races next season.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Any chances of running a trans am class?


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Any chances of running a trans am class?


They are going to have a Vintage Trans Am class - I read it in one of the other posts - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=218411.


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

NatalieMorgan said:


> Any chances of running a trans am class?


We are going to run it. Check out the schedule. Hope you can make it!!



BudBartos said:


> Cool Maybe We can run several points races next season.


 Cool let me know what you want to do. 

No paragon anymore!!:woohoo:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BRP BACK AT THE GATE!!! Now I can run 1/12, 1/10, and 1/18 all in the same day


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

Damn it Chicky ,now i gotta buy another touring car to put a "61" Impala convertible body on!!!!! Seriously though how have you guys been?keep meaning to stop in but there never seems to be any time, hope everybody is good ,see ya sometime maybe ... Later Tom B.


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

vn1500 said:


> Damn it Chicky ,now i gotta buy another touring car to put a "61" Impala convertible body on!!!!! Seriously though how have you guys been?keep meaning to stop in but there never seems to be any time, hope everybody is good ,see ya sometime maybe ... Later Tom B.


Hey Tom,

Everythings good. Hope you can make it out!!!

Paul


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Is it September yet??????????????????????


----------



## Eric.o (Mar 2, 2005)

i hope i can stop up there some time this fall, if not to race, at least to spectate. i move into my dorm aug 17th.


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Hey Paul,

I will be driving from Indy to race with you guy's this winter. 

Steve Dunn


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

We from FTW be back at least for the Halloween Classic for sure. Tighten it up!


-Sean


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Got my new R5....Cant wait to race...

Steve


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

The December 13th race date was changed to December 20th because of a conflict. My first post was edited and the flyers were also. 

See everyone in a few weeks!!!


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Less than 2 weeks........... Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

OH YEAH!!!!!!! I be there on the 6th as well. John


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Both tracks looked great Road Course for minis should be a lot of fun . Thanks to the gate for a good day .:thumbsup:


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Bigron said:


> Both tracks looked great Road Course for minis should be a lot of fun . Thanks to the gate for a good day .:thumbsup:


Thanks for coming out Ron!!!


----------



## J.O. (Feb 4, 2006)

Paul,

When can we expect the Classic Entry Form?


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

J.O. said:


> Paul,
> 
> When can we expect the Classic Entry Form?


Here it is!!


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

The entry form is password protected


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

ZOOOOM said:


> The entry form is password protected


When the box comes up you can just hit the lower left button. I think it is "read only" button. You should be able to read it then.

Paul


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Another fun night of racing nice turn out for the opener lots of help if anyone needed it .:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Great fun. It was my first time at "The Gate". Great turnout and facility. I can't wait to get back in 2 weeks. Thanks to Andy for talking me into it. Thanks to Drunk Mike for the car. Corrally Rules!!!
Jeff


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Great fun. It was my first time at "The Gate". Great turnout and facility. I can't wait to get back in 2 weeks. Thanks to Andy for talking me into it. Thanks to Drunk Mike for the car. Corrally Rules!!!
> Jeff


Congrats on your Vintage Trans Am victory! Nice driving.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks to Jeff and Andy for leaving me home... lol, sounds like fun! gonna try to make it up there next race! I have this T/A car and no where to run it!


Natalie


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Definitely an awesome day of racing. See you all in 2 weeks........


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks guys the How To class was excellent you covered so many needed topics.This class was great for the beginners as well as great refresher for seasoned racers . Thanks for taking time to explain things so even a new racer could understand . It was great to have the top racers in the hobby teach this class .Thanks to all you guys for sharing a wealth of information well done .Look forward to the next How To class .:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Now I just have to transfer the almost 2 hours of video to a DVD... Maybe we can arrange a few copies to loan out in case you missed it. The grand plan is to post them on YouTube... once I can figure out how to author them for YouTube.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

BigRon - 

YGPM.


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks joe :thumbsup:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*3 More Days.....................................*

Just 3 more days until our next installment of "FUN"!!!! See you Saturday!! John:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't wait!
Jeff


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

*9/24/08 Practice report*

The night started at Home Depot for paint and supplies, so we could finish the mini track outer boards. After people started arrving, I got a chance to talk with Denny a little about his R/C and life experiences. He used to do some R/C flying, competed in Mr. America, and still trains during the week. Not bad for a 64 year old guy! He had his new RDX all set up for Trans-am, and was really excited to run it. The first pack went ok as he purposely didn't sauce the tires, just to see what would happen. The car was originally setup for foams, so it was loose and twitchy at the same time. We decided to try softer spring all around for the next pack. As a result, the car was working better, but now he was having some glitching problems. We found out that his charging and discharging methods were causing some of his cells to not charge completely. In turn, the radio did not have enough voltage to keep the car running properly. I took his packs, equalized the cells, and started to charge them. While his packs were charging, we decided to paint the mini track boards. Denny offered to help since he had nothing else going on, as did Joe Klebau. Chris never has anything else going on, so he pitched in too.

While we were painting, more and more people were coming in to run. A few guys that race Xmods with Denny and his buddies showed up to check out the action. They had actually been to our place when it was upstairs. They seemed pretty interested so that will possibly bring us some more racers. 6 year old Dominic Blackstock was having some fun over on the mini track with is mom Vicky. I heard he was doing multiple laps with out hitting stuff and was really excited. If this is a sign of things to come we are all in big trouble. His Dad is Mike Blackstock, multiple time national champ, and his Mom, Vicky Carruba, is also a national champ. Dominic definitely has the genes to succeed. 

After we were done painting, Denny’s batteries were all charged up and he was ready to hit the track. We decided since his car was a little hard to drive, that he should only sauce the rear tires. It worked perfectly, as he was tuning laps a good 2 seconds faster than last week with his old car. I saw Kelly Bean, Dave Morrow, Zach Adams and Waswa out the turning some very good laps and having a good time. Ray Adams saw that I had a free moment, and wanted me to look at his 1/12 to see why it was handling so inconsistently. I had noticed that he was using the stock 14ga speed control wires and it was binding up the pod and hitting his body, causing the car to tweek. Ray and his son, Zach, have been Gate regulars for many years and have helped us tremendously. As I was rewiring Ray’s car, Mike Burda (one of our new trans-am guys) came up to the counter and was telling us how much of an improvement his car was from the last club race, just from making a few setup and radio adjustments. Mike attended our first clinic last week, was able to apply what he learned to his program, and is now having more fun as a result. Once I got Ray’s car done, he went back to his pits and prepared to hit the track. Initially, we thought he was having some radio issues as his circles kept changing. Later on, he got it all sorted out and was very happy with the cars performance. Ray was turning 11.2-11.3 second laps consistently, which is about .2 faster than before. Meanwhile Chris was driving other racers' cars, helping them with setup and driving pointers. Chris likes to drive other peoples' cars from time to time, in order to see what areas they need help with. Chris also likes to complain that everyone’s cars are usually better than his, but I think it’s more perceived than reality.

Since we were now hungry, Chris and I went for a bite to eat, and brought back some food for Waswa. (He did not know it at the time, but he bought me dinner. Thanks Waswa!!!) When we returned from eating, our old racing buddy Eric Jones stopped by to see what was going on. Eric used to race with us a few years ago, but with his kids getting older he decided it was best to spend some more time with them. Come on Eric, where are your priorities?? LOL!! So we chatted with Eric a little, and just might have him talked into racing again!

On a serious note, Mike Long’s sister is in pretty bad shape from a motorcycle accident, and is in the hospital. Please keep her in your thoughts and wishes.

Hope you enjoyed the report. See everyone Saturday!!


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome reporting Paul :thumbsup:

I am Looking forward to the Saturday race!

+1 for TC Foam 17.5
+1 for TC Rubber 13.5 (Rudi)

Party On,

Andy


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

The Gate has been awarded the 2009 ROAR Carpet Nats March 19-22, 2009.
http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/244240-2009-roar-nationals-host-announcments.html


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

This is wonderful news. I would break dance if I could :woohoo:


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey Guys Lets not leave out Mike my car was tweeked pretty bad , thanks to him he took at least 2 hours of his time to help out and correct all of my tweek issues. He even gave me a spare set of practice tires to run and checked with me often to see how the car was handling . The whole time that he was working on my car he also used that time to teach me more about my car . I to was at the How To class and learned a great deal and was able to put a lot of my learning into play . So a Big Thanks to Mike for all your help .:thumbsup:


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Bigron said:


> Hey Guys Lets not leave out Mike my car was tweeked pretty bad , thanks to him he took at least 2 hours of his time to help out and correct all of my tweek issues. He even gave me a spare set of practice tires to run and checked with me often to see how the car was handling . The whole time that he was working on my car he also used that time to teach me more about my car . I to was at the How To class and learned a great deal and was able to put a lot of my learning into play . So a Big Thanks to Mike for all your help .:thumbsup:


Oh yea that guy Mike is pretty a decent dude also:thumbsup:. Sorry I forgot you Mike.:hat:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

chicky03 said:


> Oh yea that guy Mike is pretty a decent dude also:thumbsup:. Sorry I forgot you Mike.:hat:


Mike who? It probably wouldn't be Wise to forget him... :wave:

It also helps when one of the better drivers takes your car for a spin so that you can see what kind of lap times the car is capable of. Only then do you realize how far you have yet to go. Then you can stop blaming the equipment and start working on setup and driving skills.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

But blaming the equipment is the best excuse! At least, it was always my best excuse  

I shall return to the hallowed halls of the Gate one of these days soon. Built a USVTA car to race. Might even sign up for the Classic, after I get a few weeks on the new car at Hobbytown-Boardman.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Stealth_RT said:


> I shall return to the hallowed halls of the Gate one of these days soon. Built a USVTA car to race.


Can't get much sooner than this Saturday. There have been several VTA guys showing up. Come join them.

Racing this Saturday, Sept. 27th. Doors open at 11:00am.


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll be racing at Hobbytown primarily. 1/2 hr drive vs 1 1/2 hr drive to the Gate. But I'll make it up there once or twice.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Kudos to the Gate for getting the Nats. I will be there.


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Kudos to the Gate for getting the Nats. I will be there.


Dana does need someone to wipe off his tires........:thumbsup:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Torinogt1971 said:


> Dana does need someone to wipe off his tires........:thumbsup:


Your shirt should be more than big enough! :wave:


----------



## Torinogt1971 (Dec 11, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Your shirt should be more than big enough! :wave:


At least mine fits.:woohoo:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Torinogt1971 said:


> At least mine fits.:woohoo:


At least mine is a man's shirt


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey guys,
What gear ratio is everybody using in brushless 1/12th? I was running a 80 tooth spur and 51 tooth pinion with tires worn down to nothing but I was unsure what the correct ratio/rollout everybody was using for the Gate. Any help would be great.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Hey guys,
> What gear ratio is everybody using in brushless 1/12th? I was running a 80 tooth spur and 51 tooth pinion with tires worn down to nothing but I was unsure what the correct ratio/rollout everybody was using for the Gate. Any help would be great.


That's pretty close... a few of us are running a rollout around 3.6 inches (78s / 51p w/ 1.75 inch tires)


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Mike was actually using my 80 spur and 53 pinion.  He's not too good on using hugemongous pinions yet. He still thinks 38 is a big gear. But with his balony skin tires, he was probably at or under 3.6 rollout. And Hobbytown's track is smaller than the Gate.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I am going to buy some spurs and pinions and I need to know what to buy.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I am going to buy some spurs and pinions and I need to know what to buy.


 
Little spurs, big pinions 76 or 78 tooth spurs, and pinions in the 45 to 55 range seem to be the norm.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

If you've been saying to yourself, "Self, you really should get up to The Gate for a club race one of these days!", then this coming Saturday, Oct 11, is the day to do it!

There's going to be a nice crowd, as jolly racers from around the region will be in attendance for the last club race before the spectacle that is the Halloween Classic.

Special note: this week will be "strange pants" day at the Gate. The racer wearing the oddest pair of pants will win a cheap prize.

*blink*

....and when I say PANTS, I don't mean "the absence of pants". 

*cough*Chris*cough*


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

McSmooth said:


> ....and when I say PANTS, I don't mean "the absence of pants".
> 
> *cough*Chris*cough*


How about airbrushed pants?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

CypressMidWest said:


> How about airbrushed pants?


Provided it's not "baby elephant" or "snake in the grass" themed. 

Be original. Or aboriginal. Your choice.

(P.S. get your entry in...we need the WV state champeen to be in attendance to whoop Filo)


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

McSmooth said:


> Special note: this week will be "strange pants" day at the Gate. The racer wearing the oddest pair of pants will win a cheap prize.
> 
> *blink*
> 
> ...


And how exactly would that be strange for Goetz? I know I've been gone for 2 yrs, but I don't think he coulda changed that much in that time. Anywho, me and my VTA car will be there to lay down the sma....well, to leave something laying on the track. VTA races are won by having the most traction rolls, right? Or was that the loudest tire squeals in the corners? Either way, I'm in!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I know that the 11th is supposed to be the last race before the Halloween race but is there a chance you guys will also run the 18th the week before...hint, hint!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

CypressMidWest said:


> Little spurs, big pinions 76 or 78 tooth spurs, and pinions in the 45 to 55 range seem to be the norm.


Is this the FAMOUS Ian? 1/12th scale extraordinaire?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Is this the FAMOUS Ian? 1/12th scale extraordinaire?


It is none other. Hoping to make my triumphant return this weekend to the Gate, and greatly looking forward to it.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

McSmooth said:


> (P.S. get your entry in...we need the WV state champeen to be in attendance to whoop Filo)


I believe that issue was taken care of yesterday.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

CypressMidWest said:


> Hoping to make my triumphant return this weekend to the Gate


Jagermeister is not permitted on the premesis.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I know that the 11th is supposed to be the last race before the Halloween race but is there a chance you guys will also run the 18th the week before...hint, hint!


C'mon guys! :woohoo:


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> C'mon guys! :woohoo:


Sorry Mike, we are not running that weekend. We need time to get the layout taken up and the new one put down. We have a practice tomorrow night and next wednesday if you are interested.

Paul


----------



## frank p. (Mar 10, 2002)

i'll be coming up soon but gotta get some 12L4 parts, chassis and some spare parts. axle ,hubs and rear pod parts. anybody have some used stuff they want to part with?

thanks
frank p.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

John from AB Charles usually has a good selection in his portable hobby shop.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

McSmooth said:


> Jagermeister is not permitted on the premesis.


Is it alright if there's a bit of "residual" (sp?) in my bloodstream from Friday night?


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Ian,

Are you and CDW going to make it to The Gate this weekend?

Rob


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

CypressMidWest said:


> Is it alright if there's a bit of "residual" (sp?) in my bloodstream from Friday night?


Bloodstream nothing. With you, it probably comes out of your pores like in those Gatorade commercials.

Jagermeister. Is it in you?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

RBLove said:


> Ian,
> 
> Are you and CDW going to make it to The Gate this weekend?
> 
> Rob


I'm about 90% sure I'll be there. I'm not too sure about writable compact disc.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

McSmooth said:


> Bloodstream nothing. With you, it probably comes out of your pores like in those Gatorade commercials.
> 
> Jagermeister. Is it in you?


 
True sir!


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Jagermeister or Goetz. Is it in you?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

RBLove said:


> Jagermeister or Goetz. Is it in you?


Now don't you go and mess up our adult conversation with your juvenile attempts at humor!

Mr Doody-pants!


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

*How to class #2*

Chris and Joe K put on a excellent class just to name a few of the topics that were discussed . Proper tire truing ,Diff rebuilding ,Battery pack assembly and maintenance , Tweak board use , Correct driving techniques . Chris does a great job of making sure all questions are answered and all classes are hands on . These classes are fun and great for the beginner as well as seasoned racers this is also a great way to keep this hobby growing at the Gate . How to # 3 coming soon . :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Glad you guys enjoyed it. I learn something each time as well. Too bad they didn't have these two years ago when I started, since these clinics help shorten the learning curve. Well worth attending! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigron (Dec 20, 2004)

Another Fun night at the gate last night .Race you later:thumbsup:


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Indoor Champs Warm Up Track Wowwww*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2582500#post2582500


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

*Gate Flooded*

Terrible news. The gate flooded. Here is Paul's post from RC Tech:

Dear Gate Racers:

This past Sunday night, I went to the track to drop off my gear after the Indoor Champs. Upon arriving, the floor was covered with water, the track soaked and most likely ruined. Turns out, at the time we thought a sump pump had failed in the building, causing the massive leak (not the fault of the track).

We were prepared to get new flooring and carpet for the winter season, until I received the following from the landlord:

Paul:

Bad news - the roof is sinking in the south west corner of the building and that is where the water is pouring in. We are going to send a letter out today, advising you that you need to vacate the space ASAP. Carl will put caution tape up in the area that we do not want anyone in. You will have 30 days to vacate and return the space to us.

They did remove some of the water, but this will occur again as soon as it warms up.

Call me if you have any questions.

Denise A. Armstrong, General Manager
SG USA LTD
Southgate USA Management Office

Sadly, the scheduled race for December 20 must be cancelled and we are now actively looking for a new location for the track. Some of them are promising, but we will not know when we will be able to move in, or if they’ll fit our needs and budget. 

ROAR is aware of the situation and in conjunction with looking for a place to run the weekly racing we are also looking for a building or hotel to run the Carpet Nationals should that space not be sufficient enough. The Nats location will be decided by December 15th or we will have to forfeit the race to the back up location.

We are asking the racers to please help out in any way possible. We need to temporarily move everything from the track to another location in the shopping mall until we finalize a new location. Any leads on potential track sites are also appreciated. Obviously, this is an urgent situation. 

We are going to start a clean up this Sunday at 9:00am and the next clean up will be December 20-21 at 9:00 am also. Please contact me by phone or email, and I will give you updates for the track work schedule. 

Paul
[email protected]
330-819-8689


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

That's bad news for sure. Hopefully a new place will be found soon and they won't lose the Nats.
Jeff


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Damn, that sucks. Is the previous location still available? Is the landlord going to help pay to replace the carpet and subfloor?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I would hope that an insurance claim can be filed to cover damage to the carpet, subfloor, and to cover any moving and storage fees, etc.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Classic RC Raceways*

Sorry to hear the news.

We have onroad racing every sunday with doors opening at 11 and racing at 2 
THE NEW BARRIERS ARE AWSOME.

COME DOWN AND RACE TILL YOU GUYS GET UP GOING AGAIN.


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Dear Gate Racers,

We are very excited to announce that the 2009 ROAR Carpet On-Road Nationals will be held at the Holiday Inn in Strongsville, OH. Despite recent issues with our beloved home facility, we feel our experience and passion will carry over to this location and make this year’s event even better than our successful effort in 2004.

We would like to thank the Holiday Inn for working with us on such short notice, in order to keep the event here. We would also like to thank ROAR for their patience and guidance, and most importantly we thank the racers for their sympathy and confidence in us.


Date: March 19-22, 2009


Hotel Information: 

Holiday Inn, Strongsville-Cleveland Airport
15471 Royalton Road
Strongsville, OH 44126
440-238-8800


•Room Rate is $89 per night, all participants must stay at the host hotel. (Mention “The Gate Radio Control Car Racing” when making the reservation)

•Trackside Pitting

•Free shuttle to Hopkins Airport and Westfield Southpark Shopping Mall

•Indoor pool

•Ice skating rink next door

•Plenty of dining and nightlife options within 1 mile

If you have any questions please ask.

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Paul - I happened to check in here and just read about the flooding issue at the track. That sucks. Wish I could help out. Anyways, nice job recovering and getting things set up for nats. Give yourself a pat on the back (just don't let Geotz pat you on the butt).


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

*Gate cleanup this weekend - help needed!*

Gate Racers - 

Due to the flooding the Gate has suffered, and the "vacate the premesis" letter from the landlord due to the failing roof, we need some help this weekend cleaning up, tearing down, and moving stuff. If you have any pit items still there, please stop by and pick them up, or they will be donated to a good cause (other racers that show up to help!). This will more than likely be the last chance to get into the building, so plan on being there at 9am Saturday, Dec. 20th. If things go well, we should be able to get everything done by 3pm. Otherwise, we will need help on Sunday, Dec. 21st as well.

Thanks!
The Gate Management


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

We will still need help tomorrow (Sunday Dec. 21) starting at 9:00am. We got the bulk of the tables, chairs, track boards, and new carpet moved to the storage area, and the old carpet and subfloor thrown in the dumpster. We still need to move a few more tables, the display cases, and various small things.


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

*Club Race #5 Fall point Series*

Dear Racers,

I got together with Steve at Classic and we will be having our last points race to finish out the Fall series at his track January 11th. We will have the awards and Pizza party this day.

After that we plan to race at Classic until we can figure out something for The Gate. We have a good location that we are woking on but we have to get through all the red tape with the town. As soon as I know more I will let you guys know.

Paul


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

what will be offered for classes at the nationals. would it be the same classes that ran in cleveland? how much are the entry fees?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

The Nats classes will be:

Stock, Superstock, and Modified 1/12
Stock, Superstock, and Modified Foam Sedan
Superstock Rubber Sedan
Superstock WorldGT

I believe entry fees are $80 per class.

Entry form will be out very soon.


----------

